# Paph. fowliei 'Merlot'



## eggshells (Jan 24, 2018)

My one of a kind fowliei is blooming once again. 




Paph. fowliei by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. fowliei by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## troy (Jan 24, 2018)

Very dark!! I like the green stami


----------



## gego (Jan 25, 2018)

Very nice. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Jan 25, 2018)

DROOL!
:drool:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2018)

that is extra special


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 25, 2018)

Definitely an exceptional clone!

I really want to get my hands on this species. I got interested in it after I purchased some adorable little fowliei hybrids from Ross at Deerwood Orchids a few years ago, but I've mostly only seen the alba variety of this species for sale since then.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 25, 2018)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Definitely an exceptional clone!
> 
> I really want to get my hands on this species. I got interested in it after I purchased some adorable little fowliei hybrids from Ross at Deerwood Orchids a few years ago, but I've mostly only seen the alba variety of this species for sale since then.



They're nice little plants. This clump with ~10 growths is only in a 4" pot.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2018)

Looks like a sangii cross!


----------



## eggshells (Jan 25, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Looks like a sangii cross!



LOL. How's your sangii doing?


----------



## John M (Jan 25, 2018)

Um....hmmm?.....Do I see a little piece of that plant coming loose and it might fall off this summer? :wink:


----------



## Wendy (Jan 25, 2018)

Exquisite! One for my need list.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 25, 2018)

That is an absolutely KILLER clone!!!


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jan 25, 2018)

Awesome!!


----------



## blondie (Jan 27, 2018)

Very nice lovley colour


----------



## eggshells (Jan 27, 2018)

John M said:


> Um....hmmm?.....Do I see a little piece of that plant coming loose and it might fall off this summer? :wink:



Hi John, I will take a look this summer when the second spike open up.


----------



## John M (Jan 27, 2018)

eggshells said:


> Hi John, I will take a look this summer when the second spike open up.




.....


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 28, 2018)

Merlot for sure! Did you get it from FV Gardens?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 29, 2018)

self it


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2018)

eggshells said:


> LOL. How's your sangii doing?



OK, not growing very fast. I need to repot and move stuff around or maybe add more lights...


----------



## eggshells (Jan 30, 2018)

SlipperKing said:


> Merlot for sure! Did you get it from FV Gardens?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Yes, it is from FV.


----------



## Guldal (Feb 1, 2018)

Numi, io manco, io moro!!!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Don I (Feb 4, 2018)

Very nice. Your pictures remind me of an Alex Colville painting where the people and animals always seem to be floating above the ground.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2018)

Whaaa? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 4, 2018)

Very very nice!


----------

